# Gabon ebony (finishing?)



## freedomhouse (Feb 25, 2007)

Help!!!

What have I missed? 

I have tried to CA on ebony....blotchy at best?

I need suggestions? Wax? Turtle polish? Spit shine? au-natural?



I know you all know....now help me to know!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Feb 25, 2007)

I sand to 2400 mm, apply a coat of BLO, wait a day, then buff with tripoli and white diamond.  It doesn't give as glossy a finish as CA, but the BLO brings out depth in the wood and it's pretty quick and easy.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 5, 2007)

I rub it with lacquer thinner (lathe running) just before I put the finish coat on, it removes the natural oils from the surface.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 7, 2007)

I did one a long time ago, as I recall, I didn't put anything on it. Took a nice finish all by itself. Still thinking.....no, I didn't, I did an African Blackwood that way and it was fine. But, I do recall someone posting a no-finish finish for ebony. Worth trying, you can put 'stuff' on afterwards if you don't like the result.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ebony (by far) is the hardest wood to finish.  It is blotchy and shows every little flaw.  I have tried several different finishes, but lacquer (dipped) seems to work the best.  I usually put a CA undercoat on first, sand and then dip lacquer.


----------



## bradh (Mar 7, 2007)

On woods like this the CA tends to flow away from the natual oils. If you stop the lathe while the CA is setting, you can watch the CA flow away from the blotch areas. 
I suggest keep spreading the CA until you are sure it is fully set and then be careful you do not sand thru the coating.


----------



## jimship15 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have done a few ebony's and finished with Mylands, did I just get lucky??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimship15_
> <br />I have done a few ebony's and finished with Mylands, did I just get lucky??



I believe so. Was it real ebony?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 10, 2007)

When I first started turning pens, I did some ebony that I just used the HUT pen wax on.. finish was pretty nice, but most on the IAP don't think much of the wax finishes.

Haven't done much ebony for a while.. I prefer the African Black wood with the brown highlites in in.


----------



## jimship15 (Mar 20, 2007)

Frank, 
the label said it was ebony, turned and sanded very well.
I assume it is ebony, there is a picture in my album, see what you think.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimship15_
> <br />Frank,
> the label said it was ebony, turned and sanded very well.
> I assume it is ebony, there is a picture in my album, see what you think.
> ...



The black is beautiful, fine work. Personally, I wouldn't 'waste' on a European. Nothing less than a Jr. Gent. They do look good,though. Cross yer fingers that they don't crack or blotch.


----------

